# The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook comment



## Bhargav (Jul 6, 2013)

So,a 18-year-old teen Justin Carter was taken into custody in February after an argument he had on the social network regarding the online video game League of Legends which made him terroristic threat 


Full Story



Spoiler






> An 18-year-old who has been in jail since February for making an online comment about 'shooting up a school full of kids' is been on suicide watch because he doesn't believe he will ever be released, his father reveals.
> *Justin Carter faces eight years in prison if he is convicted of making 'terroristic threats,' a felony.
> Carter, who lives near an elementary school, was arrested after he wrote: 'I'm going to go shoot up a school full of kids and eat their still beating hearts jk lol' only two months after the Sandy Hook school massacre.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

I saw this on sxephil.. There are some idiots who cant understand the word "sarcasm" or "joke"..
He clearly said jk and lol at the end, so why the f**k did she pull a Jack Reacher maneuver and screw his life..
Granted, what She did wasnt all that wrong but whats the point of keeping him in prison when all this has been revealed..
Sympathy from a fellow league player bro ...


----------



## theterminator (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

"Justin Carter, league of Legends"....i thought for once i was reading something about "Justice League.."


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

This is Why,We Play Dota 2


----------



## icebags (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

this is the problem of talking in open forum, most people don't even understand what a joke is.

probably this is why the british invented social & conversational etiquette few hundred years ago, i wonder ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*



icebags said:


> *this is the problem of talking in open forum, most people don't even understand what a joke is.*
> 
> probably this is why the british invented social & conversational etiquette few hundred years ago, i wonder ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif



thats the point most ppl dont know what is purpose of forum n other dont know whats is joke...................


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

Meanwhile in China, Teen Pretends Life Is League Of Legends, Jumps Out of Bush Screaming “For Demacia”
lol


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

And I thought that finally something tragic happened to JB , turned out it was something else.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

^


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

When i saw this thread in the forum's home page,i could only see 'The Tragic Case of Justin' part,since the thread name was long.I guessed that it might be Justin Beiber? and thought something tragic had happened to him(like an accident) and i was getting happy,gradually.Opened the thread and saw it was some Justin Carter..Damn..


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*



Nanducob said:


> When i saw this thread in the forum's home page,i could only see 'The Tragic Case of Justin' part,since the thread name was long.I guessed that it might be Justin Beiber? and thought something tragic had happened to him(like an accident) and i was getting happy,gradually.Opened the thread and saw it was some Justin Carter..Damn..



lol


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*



Rishi. said:


> And I thought that finally something tragic happened to JB , turned out it was something else.





Nanducob said:


> When i saw this thread in the forum's home page,i could only see 'The Tragic Case of Justin' part,since the thread name was long.I guessed that it might be Justin Beiber? and thought something tragic had happened to him(like an accident) and i was getting happy,gradually.Opened the thread and saw it was some Justin Carter..Damn..



Damn exactly the same thing happened to me (no replies at that time in this thread) but didn't post it because I thought mods would see it as off-topic and delete it.

On topic (because I mustn't risk it ), people need to see the context of any post before they start accusing them of anything and everything.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

Thanks for spreading the awareness.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

The woman who called 911 should be feeling terrible right now for screwing up his life, damn.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

See this


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*

This sucks.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The Tragic Case Of Justin Carter,League of Legends player faces 8 years in jail for Facebook com*



Nerevarine said:


> He clearly said jk and lol at the end, so why the f**k


Probably 'jk lol' in dumb woman's dictionary meant 'justin karter league of legends'


----------

